
Microsoft Selling Office 365 Within iPad Apps, and Apple Is Getting Its 30% Cut - coloneltcb
http://recode.net/2014/03/27/microsoft-is-selling-office-365-within-ipad-apps-and-apple-is-getting-its-30-percent-cut/
======
jussij
This could just as easily backfire for Apple.

Lets assume Office 365 is a runaway success and two or three years from now it
becomes a must have, essential piece of software for business iPad users.

At that point Microsoft starts having the power.

It can start adding _must have features_ to Office 365 that only work with
Windows Phone or features that turn up first on Windows Phone.

It now has a Trojan Horse that allows it to slowly but surely chip away at
that particular iPad user group, working hard to move then away from Apple and
back to Windows.

